# Sever 2008 SBS



## msharper (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello! As I just signed up for this forum today I am not able to locate the answer to my question under this thread so I will ask it, forgive me if it has already been covered. I am using Windows Server 2008 Remote Work Place via the web. Once I connect from home and select a computer to use it then prompts me to allow the remote computer access the following resources on my computer, and the two options listed are Clipboard and Printers. 
 Now my problem is I make sure both are checked however when I go to print a project/job/document I do not see my local printer, nor will it just auto print to my local printer. If someone could be so kind and direct me it would be great. I have tried checking the help guide and it simply says to make sure I have checked the box for printers when connecting. Thank you!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You need to install the local printer drivers on the remote computer.


----------



## msharper (Sep 3, 2009)

That was the fix i needed, thank you so much for your help! Sorry seems i am not as smart as i thought. I over looked the basics..


----------



## msharper (Sep 3, 2009)

This problem has transformed into a new one. Now on the host computer when you hit print it will print however now it scrolls about 9 error messages- Remote Desktop Redirected….. Error printing. Any idea what would cause this, better any idea how to fix this?


----------

